# fglrx loaded but not used by X

## bosshoff

Hello,

  I have been working for quite some time on getting my ati drivers working with Xorg.  I wanted the most recent drivers that were only released a few days ago, so I did not do an emerge ati-drivers.  Instead, I did the following:

```
wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

rpm2targz fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm -C /

bash /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/make.sh

bash /lib/modules/fglrx/make_install.sh

```

Everything compiled fine (except for a "taint kernel" warning, as is to be expected).  I then ran fglrxconfig, made an XF86Config-4 file, and renamed this xorg.conf.  After fixing some startup problems with X (e.g. renaming the Keyboard driver to kbd), I had fluxbox up and running.

However, once I'm in xterm, I type fglrxinfo, and get the following:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

Thus, X is not using the ATI driver.  I have posted an abridged Xorg log below, and I guess you would like to know my card: ATI RADEON 9500pro.  I've had this stuff working before, but it seems like everytime I install a new distro, some other error pops up.  Thanks for the help.

----LOG FOLLOWS---

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.28-gentoo-r5 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.4.28-gentoo-r5 #3 Tue Feb 1 10:06:02 EST 2005 i686

Build Date: 01 February 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  1 14:23:32 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/l

ib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

.

.

.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        FireGL - (RV250 4964), FireGL - (RV250 4965),

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY FireGL - (M9 4C65),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66), RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67),

        RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960), RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961),

        RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

        RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

        RADEON - (R200 5154), RADEON - (R200 5155),

        RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

        RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON - (R300 4145), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

        FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

        RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

        FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

        FireGL - (R350 414B), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), FireGL - (RV350 4155), FireGL - (RV350 4156),

        FireGL - (RV350 4157), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON - (RV370 5B61), RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62),

        RADEON - (RV370 5B63), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        FireGL - (RV370 5B66), FireGL - (RV370 5B67),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5461),

        MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5462), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5463),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5465),

        MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5466), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5467),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), RADEON - (RV380 3E51),

        RADEON - (RV380 3E52), RADEON - (RV380 3E53),

        FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), FireGL - (RV380 3E55),

        FireGL - (RV380 3E56), FireGL - (RV380 3E57),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3151),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3153),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200* (M24 3154), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3155),

        MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3156), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3157),

        RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

        RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

        RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        FireGL -* (R423 5552), MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

        RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F),

        RADEON - (RV410 5E52), RADEON - (RV410 5E53), RADEON - (RV410 5E55),

        RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44) found

.

.

.

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44)" (Chipset = 0x4e44)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfd400000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfd300000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: NON  Model: 0  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 41

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.85

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.276 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.057   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.297

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 262 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 96 kHz, PixClock max 210 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: L4AI200106

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: 19" Monitor

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 5 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000007d2

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

.

.

.

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8a39000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8a39000 to 0x40013000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.8.25

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.28-gentoo-r5

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfd400000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000a1a bridge: 0x1106/0x3188

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000b1a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8b52000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

----------

## Tiger683

it is.

you must find the libGL.so and so.1 files delivered by ati driver and link them into the directory which contains the Mesa ones (somewhere in lib or usr/lib in a folder named fglrx)

----------

## bosshoff

Where are the Mesa ones contained?

----------

## smidget2k4

i am having this exact same problem

i dont know what to do here, any help would be appreciated.  link to a guide anyone?

----------

## gaim

The new ati drivers (v8.8.2.5) are available through a masked ebuild in portage (or at least they were a week or so ago)

```
# emerge sync

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -puv ati-drivers"
```

obviously replace ~x86 with whatever is correct for your system

----------

## Wedge_

Try installing the drivers through portage as gaim suggested before you do anything else. You may also want to remerge Xorg, because if you did a manual install of the drivers they may have overwritten some files that belong to the Xorg package (the ebuild puts them in different places).

----------

## AhmadFarhan

 *Quote:*   

> it is.
> 
> you must find the libGL.so and so.1 files delivered by ati driver and link them into the directory which contains the Mesa ones (somewhere in lib or usr/lib in a folder named fglrx)
> 
> 

 

what? sorry for the newbie question.. but how do you get around to to do that

i slocate the libGL.so and libGL.so.1 but i don't know which one is which.. some pointers?

i already emerged the ~x86 ati drivers

----------

## Wedge_

When you emerge the drivers, you don't have to screw around with libraries yourself (usually). Just run "opengl-update ati" and that's it.

----------

## AhmadFarhan

this is driving me nuts

i did a "opengl-update ati" but when i did a "glxinfo | grep direct " i got direct rendering=no

and of cource the fglrxinfo still shows the Mesa3D one

lsmod shows that fglrx is loaded agpgart is built in so don't have to load that..

i even remerge both xorg and ati-drivers to make sure...

still the same

----------

## Wedge_

Post your log.

----------

## AhmadFarhan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Question 4.3: When I try to start X, it fails with a message saying it was 'unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"'
> 
> This error is generally more difficult to diagnose and fix than the "xf86_ENODEV" error. Some things to try:
> ...

 

ok, i checked the log and this is the error i got and then this is what i did

--i checked the bios for AGP aperture size and try to disable 8x-- both options is not avail able in the bios i'm using the Gigibyte GA-7N400S-- if anyone knows of a hacked bios to set thos options please let me know

--"Check that you haven't set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" and have your kernel AGP settings compiled in (this won't work)"-- i don't get it.. should i or should i not set Use InternalAGPGART to yes. It got me confused because the "this won't work at the end. I left it at yes and kernel agpgart is built in (not module)

--I set UseFastTLS to 2

then the error went away but everytime i ran glxinfo or fglrxinfo the computer hangs.. even glxgears won't run....

i just want to play scorch3d dammit...hehe

----------

## AhmadFarhan

errmm i'll post both dmsg and Xorg log later.. i'm at another computer now...

----------

## AhmadFarhan

this is the fglrx part of my dmesg

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints ke

rnel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 198 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.14.6 [Oct 30 2004] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x43E1

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8090 using kernel context 0

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected nVidia nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Bridge device is in AGP v3 mode

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8437 using kernel context 0

```

and my Xorg log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 

i'm not sure which part is importanat so most of the log is there.. it's quite long .. sorry

----------

## Wedge_

 *AhmadFarhan wrote:*   

> ok, i checked the log and this is the error i got and then this is what i did
> 
> --i checked the bios for AGP aperture size and try to disable 8x-- both options is not avail able in the bios i'm using the Gigibyte GA-7N400S-- if anyone knows of a hacked bios to set thos options please let me know

 

Don't worry about this.

 *AhmadFarhan wrote:*   

> --"Check that you haven't set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" and have your kernel AGP settings compiled in (this won't work)"-- i don't get it.. should i or should i not set Use InternalAGPGART to yes. It got me confused because the "this won't work at the end. I left it at yes and kernel agpgart is built in (not module)

 

This is exactly what I meant by that phrase, but I understand that it's maybe not particularly clear. There are several different combinations of AGP settings, and only some are valid:

UseInternalAGPGART=yes + kernel AGP as modules will work.

UseInternalAGPGART=yes + kernel AGP compiled in will NOT work (that's what I was trying to say above).

UseInternalAGPGART=no + kernel AGP as modules will work.

UseInternalAGPGART=no + kernel AGP compiled in will work.

Hopefully that clears it up a bit. The ENOMEM error you're currently getting is common when you try to use UseInternalAGPGART=yes on an nForce2 board. If you just set it to "no" things will probably work.

----------

## AhmadFarhan

this is getting old....

but still can't get it working....

recompiled the kernel with agpgart as modules... also didn't work

lsmod shows agpgart and nvidia_agp as loaded .. 

i'm starting to think that this just won't happen.. it's new board  :Sad: 

what do you think about this?google turned this up

http://kerneltrap.org/node/1685

----------

## Wedge_

It's almost certainly not a hardware problem with your board. Another possible cause of the ENOMEM error is that the AGP aperture is set to 64MB or below, as yours is. Try increasing it to 128MB in the BIOS and see what difference that makes (still keeping UseInternalAGPGART = no).

----------

## AhmadFarhan

that's the problem.. the bios won't let me set those settings...

i've hunted down modbin on the web to enable it but after flashing the bios with the modified bios the menus still won't show up....

still working on it though

----------

## bosshoff

Take a gander at my errors:

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf897e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf897e000 to 0xb7d1e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.14.6

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 30 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xf897e000 at 0xb7d1e000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

```

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I've followed that FAQ to the letter, including recompiling my kernel.  What's funny is that this was working fine when I was running the 2.4 kernel, and now refuses to work with the 2.6

----------

## Wedge_

 *bosshoff wrote:*   

> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work 

 

This is obviously where the problem lies. It can have a number of causes - you may have compiled the kernel and driver with different major gcc versions for example. If you check your "dmesg" output after loading the fglrx module and starting X, it should tell you somewhere what the problem actually is. If you're not sure what it means, post it all here.

----------

## bosshoff

Yeah, I just made a dumb mistake in my menuconfig.  Make sure you guys double check that stuff before you assume anything else is wrong, as that's where most of my trouble comes from.  Just consult Wedge's sig link.

----------

## yupi

hi i have the same error

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

and i didn't understand well what the solution to check for each line when i readed above. i readed solution with agpinternal set but i didn't understand eabout wich line of WW is linked; what is the relation foreach with no matching Device,bad V_BIOS etc...?

----------

## Wedge_

yupi: none of those warnings are abormal, and they shouldn't prevent things from working. Can you post the rest of the log?

----------

## yupi

i precise i have not EE (errors) only warning but when i test with X -config /etc/X11/xorgtest it doesn't launch server x. there is my log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lib59-2-82-230-129-61.fbx.proxad.net 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Sun Jan 30 20:07:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 04 February 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb  4 07:40:33 2005

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.confati"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/CID,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "8"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80000098, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0746 card 1849,0746 rev 10 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0002 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1849,5513 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1849,7001 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7002 card 1849,7001 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1849,8201 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1274,1371 rev 06 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 17af,2006 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 17af,2007 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfd00000 - 0xcfefffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbfa00000 - 0xcfbfffff (0x10200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xc8000000/26, 0xcfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xb800/8, BIOS @ 0xcfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xc4000000/26, 0xcfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.6

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AS (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2), ATI R350 NH (R9800),

   ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL X2), ATI RV350 NT (WS/M10), ATI RV370 5B60,

   ATI RV370 5B61, ATI RV370 5B62, ATI RV370 5B63, ATI RV370 5B64,

   ATI RV370 5B66, ATI RV370 5B67, ATI RV370 5B70, ATI RV370 5B71,

   ATI RV370 5B72, ATI RV370 5B73, ATI RV370 5460, ATI RV370 5461,

   ATI RV370 5462, ATI RV370 5463, ATI RV370 5464, ATI RV370 5465,

   ATI RV370 5466, ATI RV370 5467, ATI RV370 5470, ATI RV370 5471,

   ATI RV370 5472, ATI RV370 5473, ATI RV380 AP, ATI RV380 AQ,

   ATI RV380 AR, ATI RV380 AS, ATI RV380 AT, ATI RV380 AU, ATI RV380 AV,

   ATI RV380 AW, ATI RV380 AP2, ATI RV380 AQ2, ATI RV380 AR2,

   ATI RV380 AS2, ATI RV380 NP, ATI RV380 NQ, ATI RV380 NR,

   ATI RV380 NS, ATI RV380 NT, ATI RV380 NU, ATI RV380 NV, ATI RV380 NW,

   ATI RV380 NP2, ATI RV380 NQ2, ATI RV380 NR2, ATI RV380 NS2,

   ATI R420 JH, ATI R420 JI, ATI R420 JJ, ATI R420 JK, ATI R420 JL,

   ATI R420 JM, ATI R420 JN, ATI R420 JP, ATI R423 UH, ATI R423 UI,

   ATI R423 UJ, ATI R423 UK, ATI R423 UL, ATI R423 UM, ATI R423 ]W,

   ATI R423 UP, ATI R423 UQ, ATI R423 UR, ATI R423 UT, ATI R423 ]H,

   ATI R423 ]I, ATI RV410 VJ, ATI RV410 VK, ATI RV410 VL, ATI RV410 VM,

   ATI RV410 ^H, ATI RV410 ^I, ATI RV410 ^J, ATI RV410 ^K, ATI RV410 ^L,

   ATI RV410 ^M, ATI RV410 ^O, ATI RV410 VR, ATI RV410 VS, ATI RV410 ^R,

   ATI RV410 ^S, ATI RV410 ^U, ATI RS300 IGP, ATI RS350 IGP,

   ATI RS300M IGP

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI RV250 If (R9000) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821a7a8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV250 If (R9000)" (Chipset = 0x4966)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x17af, PciSubDevice = 0x2006)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xcfef0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xcfec0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Pseudo Color Vsuals enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-54.00 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 3.14.6

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000827

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): KernelModuleParm: "agplock=0"

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=1

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffc000 - 0xcfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffff000 - 0xcfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xcfee0000 - 0xcfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xcfec0000 - 0xcfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcfef0000 - 0xcfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc8501000 (size=0x03aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0864000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0864000 to 0xb7d43000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.14.6

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Oct 30 2004

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.10-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xcfef0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x1039/0x0746

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe8e81000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): front overlay:  0xc8801000

(II) fglrx(0): back overlay:   0xc88c1000

(II) fglrx(0): video overlay:  0xc8981000

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## yupi

so? nomore?  :Question: 

----------

## Wedge_

The first thing I'd suggest is to upgrade to the 8.8.25 driver - you appear to be using 3.14.6 which isn't Xorg 6.8 compatible.

----------

## yupi

 :Very Happy:   yes indeed i was with the old driver ma gentoo did a downgrad when i updated, thank you it's run now but i  have not acceleration, i m going to see wiki about that

----------

